# Debloating Ep4? Safe To Remove Apps?



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I've loaded the stock rooted and deodexed EP4 ROM onto my phone and am wondering what is safe to remove via Titanium Backup to debloat this thing. Any suggestions?


----------



## RobTheNext (Oct 8, 2011)

I've always been told it is better to freeze apps then to remove them. Just in case of problems I guess. I would think you would be pretty safe to remove anything not Verizon branded. The games and blockbuster, and that kind of stuff. You might be ok to remove most of the Verizon stuff too really. Worst that happens is you start having a problem and have to reflash the ROM.


----------



## kart38 (Oct 10, 2011)

Freezing helps if you have a problem and you think it may be related to "removing" some of the bloat. Uninstalling is good when you need more room in the system partition (adding sounds or changing boot animation are good examples). I generally delete anything that is VZ branded (music, videos, navigator, etc.) along with the games and apps that clutter up the app drawer. The other stuff I leave alone. There is a post at XDA that gives a list of what is safe to remove from the Charge.

Jason


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you have a link to that thread?


----------



## kart38 (Oct 10, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1082588.html

A bit out dated, don't remove TW unless you are using a different launcher. Also, if you remove the live wallpaper picker you won't be able to use any live wallpapers. I suggest freezing the stuff first. Reboot the phone and use it for a day or two so you can see if you encounter any issues. If not, then you can start deleting stuff.

Jason


----------

